
Incognito – Pop-Up Private Browser for iOS - overdesigned
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1490656387
======
overdesigned
I just launched a new iOS app: Incognito Browser. It lets you pop-up a private
web browser from inside any app via the share sheet. It’s great for checking
sketchy links, reloading a page without cookies ( _cough_ paywalls), or
searching for text from anywhere. I hope you’ll check it out!

